# SciFi Authors on KB



## scottder (Jun 26, 2009)

Looking for some new Science Fiction and want to support the authors here on KB, so throw some titles/links you have enjoyed.

Scott


----------



## Geoffrey Thorne (Jan 11, 2010)

well, I'm going to pitch my own work.

RED/SHIFT

A dashing killer trying to outrun his past... A world-weary cop determined to close her most baffling case... A dying heiress desperate to find a cure for her disease...

When these stories collide on the same Martian night the results are not only explosive but deadly.

You should get a kick out of it.


----------



## scottder (Jun 26, 2009)

Geoffrey, thanks. Picked up 'Red Shift' will start that once I finish the Asimov I am reading now! 

Scott


----------



## Geoffrey Thorne (Jan 11, 2010)

Well, thank-you, sir.

If you dig it, tell a friend.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I do have a sci fi novel.











The Longevity Chip is a marvel of biotechnology-an implant that slows aging and ensures virtual immortality. It's safe, affordable, and guaranteed. Thousands have been sold, and thousands more are in production, quickly making New Life Incorporated the wealthiest, most powerful corporation on the globe. The fountain of youth, it seems, has at long last been found. But the Resistors aren't buying it; they suspect the Chip has some guarded, secret purpose and seek the truth of its design. Still, the truth often comes at great cost-as their increasingly violent confrontations with the Lifers who defend their newfound "salvation" attest. As far as Joe Ramsey is concerned, he'd just as soon stay out of it. As a veteran, he's already tormented by his past so he doesn't need a troubling future. But when he inadvertently thwarts the assassination of a key Resistor, Joe is thrown headlong into a tangle of deceit, treachery, and intrigue that may prove New Life CEO Caleb Walker the most dangerous man on earth.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Check out the kreelan books by our own Micheal Hicks.  I'm at work, so I can't do a link, but if you look at the In Her Name thread, there should be links.

(in the spirit of full disclosure, I beta-read for Mike and have an alter ego in his newest book).


----------



## scottder (Jun 26, 2009)

Geoffrey Thorne said:


> Well, thank-you, sir.
> 
> If you dig it, tell a friend.


Will do!


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Maria Hooley said:


> I do have a sci fi novel.


<=== born and raised on OKC...just one-clicked and added it to my list.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks, ibrewalot.  I hope you enjoy the read.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Check out the kreelan books by our own Micheal Hicks. I'm at work, so I can't do a link, but if you look at the In Her Name thread, there should be links.
> 
> (in the spirit of full disclosure, I beta-read for Mike and have an alter ego in his newest book).


Okay, I'll now do my part toward shameless self-promotion! LOL!











Note: The above book includes three standalone novels - _Empire_, _Confederation_, and _Final Battle_.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

There are many fine sci-fi authors here on Kindleboards who I'm sure would appreciate your support. Off the top of my head, I can also add (sorry if I forgot anyone):

Dominant Species, by Michael Marks
Cyberdrome, by Joseph Rhea
Regression, by Cathy Bell

May I also humbly suggest my own sci-fi novels (KB thread here), linked in my sig?


----------



## HaemishM (Dec 9, 2009)

I'll point you towards my novel's thread on this very board: Under the Amoral Bridge by Gary A. Ballard. It's only $.99 cents on the Kindle and the sequel is most likely going to be released in March.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

If you like post apocalyptic science fiction, then you might like my series. All five of the books are on sale this month for $1 each. Book one, _The Birth of the Peacekeepers_ is linked in my signature.

The science fiction aspects of the series revolve around the technology used by the peacekeepers. The books are action adventure oriented.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

David, having worked with satellites in the Air Force long ago, I love the titles of your books!


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

ibrewalot said:


> David, having worked with satellites in the Air Force long ago, I love the titles of your books!


Thanks! I loved the titles as soon as I came up with them -- I just knew they "fit." I like the astronomical definitions and how the novels tied into the more conventional meanings of a right (as in morally right or proper) ascension and "declination" or decline (in this case, of mankind). Unfortunately, I don't think most people know the astronomical terms ... I'd guess a marketing expert would tell me they're not mainstream or marketable enough. Glad you like them though!


----------



## scottder (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks all for the suggestions, grabbed a few already, the rest have gone into the 'Wish List' I use to keep track of things I want to pick up at some point.

Scott


----------



## rsullivan9597 (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't read a lot of sci-fi (some of the classics) but I do know a few sci-fi authors I've met at conventions with my husband (fantasy author) One in particular that I read and really liked is Marshall Thomas. He has a multiple book series but only the most recent two are on Kindle. I've read them both without the preceding ones and was not the least bit "lost" by not starting at the beginning. They are $4.80 each.

 

As you can tell from the cover they are military sci-fi like Stormship Troopers.

There is another sci-fi author that I adore...but he's not on the kindle...yet. His name is Nathan Lowel and so far his works are only on podiobooks and they are fantastic. He'll be having a kindle version (and print version) out in March or April and I'll post it when it becomes available.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Although mine is a bit more fantasy than scifi, there are scifi elements to it: Check out CLADE JOSSO I think you'll like it!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

"The Time Cavern" by Todd Fonseca. Excellent reading for both young adults and grown-ups.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

There's the Distant Cousin series. It might be called pre-apocalyptic, if that's not too confusing, or sci-fi "lite." I'm not sure what to call it. The first three have been the subjects of Book Klubs. The fourth is newly published. KindleBoarders comments may be seen at http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,10102.0.html. (There's an overview of the entire series in the second post, if you'll scroll down to it.)

The first volume is free for the time being: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,14226.msg271469.html#msg271469.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

BrassMan said:


> There's the Distant Cousin series. It might be called pre-apocalyptic, if that's not too confusing, or sci-fi "lite." I'm not sure what to call it. The first three have been the subjects of Book Klubs. The fourth is newly published.
> The first volume is free for the time being


Hardly free. Amazon says $5 each.


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

KayakerNC said:


> Hardly free. Amazon says $5 each.


You have to follow the link he gave above with the code for Smashwords.com. I picked it up for free there just this morning. Thanx, BrassMan!


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

ibrewalot said:


> You have to follow the link he gave above with the code for Smashwords.com. I picked it up for free there just this morning. Thanx, BrassMan!


Thank you! I hope you enjoy it. Sorry for the confusion, KayakerNC. Amazon refused to change the price, so I had to do it at Smashwords. It's part of Operation E-book Drop....


----------



## scottder (Jun 26, 2009)

Since I think this is a worthwhile thread I am going to give it a slight nudge, I haven't has as much time of late for reading, but like many of us I like to have plenty queued up to enjoy. 

Scott


----------



## Gus Flory (Oct 13, 2009)

Here are two of mine:

GALAXY OF HEROES


















THE PSYCHIC


----------



## JL Bryan (Aug 10, 2010)

Scott,

Since you don't seem to mind indie authors posting about their sf here, I'll go ahead & mention my book _Helix_--maybe you can check out the sample & see if you like it! This is definitely my best-selling book on Kindle so far.

Thanks!
Jeff

_Helix_:

In the 28th century, humans inhabit more than a thousand self-contained orbital colonies in the near reaches of the solar system. Billions of colonists follow the religious teachings of the Aescelan, priests who promote managed evolution and control their followers' reproduction through genetic engineering.

Nicholas Vermeer is the perfect citizen of prosperous New Amsterdam colony: junior police officer, devoted Temple member, soon to be a father. But when he and his wife visit the priests to design their first child, his wife dies in a shocking attack on the Temple, carried out by half-human monsters. His unauthorized investigation draws him into the shadows of a brewing war among the Aescelan priesthood, the United Nations government of Earth, and the cyber-industrial corporate giant Triod Industries, all of them vying for dominance of the unruly colonies.

The Aescelan priests have secretly and illegally spawned experimental new forms of humanity, and the creations are rebelling against their masters. Nicholas finds among these monstrous "chimeras" the truth about his wife's death, the priesthood's centuries-long manipulation of the human genome, and their dark designs for the future of the human species.


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

Guess I'll throw mine into the ring as well, Love to know what ya think.
http://www.amazon.com/TheVoice-ebook/dp/B001ROAHYW


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

My collection Bedtime Stories for the Apocalypse contains a mix of sci-fi and horror, so I'll throw that into the ring, too!


----------



## dworth (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi, I'd like to introduce my own sci-fi novel 'Exiles'. Exiles is a science fiction novel featuring interstellar war, intrigue and ancient alien civilisations and is the first in a planned trilogy of books (I am currently working on a sequel, hopefully for release later this year) Exiles is available from Amazon and Smashwords. Links and blurb below:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003UYUWE2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003UYUWE2
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/18959

Katherine O'Reilly and Rekkid Cor. Human and Arkari. Archaeologists with a story about an ancient derelict starship that few believe and a captain's log that tells of an ancient genocidal war that no-one has ever heard of. But if no-one believes their story, then why are the authorities so keen to suppress it?

Captain Michelle Chen of the Commonwealth Navy. Brave, cunning, merciless. Dangerous even. However she may be just the person her superiors have been looking for to start a war.

Steven Harris. Secret agent with a conscience, who defied orders, ignored the chain of command and let his morals get in the way of his career.

Quickchild. An AI of unknown origin and staggering power that does not know who it truly is.

As the colonies of the human Commonwealth stand on the brink of war with the fanatic legions of the alien K'Soth Empire, these five individuals are drawn to the backward, arid planet of Maranos that stands between the two civilisations. As relations between human and alien deteriorate, Maranos is about to give up its ancient, terrifying secrets.


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

I have to recommend the novella Blood Orbit by John Derderian.


----------

